# spear armed chaos warriors.



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, here's the sitch. I love the new chaos warrior plastics. but i want to make a little '300' inspired phalanx of about 20, and the lack of poseability leaves little chance of using the plastic set much beyond heads and shields.

what do you guys think can be done? I want to stay true to the look (ive got two other HW units) but have a bit of a spin... i could keep the cloaks and use maybe some reposed catachan arms, but what could do for the legs? theyd have to be well set in the phalanx position, and thats not happening with the current plastics...

advice?


----------

